# Happy Birthday To Our Forum's Father :)



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

Happy Happy birthday to the creator/Father/Founder/Master of our Forum @Gizmo 

From myself and I'm pretty sure I can say the rest of the ecigs sa Family hope you have a super day and have many more to come.

Heres to many more happy Vaping years!

Love you Bug!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tristan (22/1/14)

Happy Happy Gizmo. Everything of the best, and have a great day!


----------



## Smokyg (22/1/14)

Happy birthday @Gizmo , hope you have a fantastic day filled with awesomeness!

May there be many many more great birthdays al mighty supplier of vape goodies and jedi of forums!


----------



## Silver (22/1/14)

Happy birthday @Gizmo! Have a lekker day and wishing you a super year ahead


----------



## TylerD (22/1/14)

Happi birthday Gizmo!!! Have a great day!


----------



## Oupa (22/1/14)

Happy birthday @Gizmo ! Hope you have a great day and wishing you a year filled with happiness and success!


----------



## vaalboy (22/1/14)

Happy birthday, hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## Vaping Jakes (22/1/14)

Happy birthday Gizmo, hope you have an awesome day, and a great year ahead.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Derick (22/1/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/1/14)

Happy happy and all the good stuff @Gizmo all the best for the year ahead.


----------



## JB1987 (22/1/14)

Happy birthday man! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## iPWN (22/1/14)

Happy birthday Gizmo ! Vape hard and stay frosty .


----------



## Zodiac (22/1/14)

Happy Birthday @Gizmo, may you have a wonderful day, filled with plumes of vapor, and a prosperous year ahead


----------



## Gizmo (22/1/14)

Thank you soo much guys. Got a nice tag from my folks. I think these 2 looks just stunning together

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (22/1/14)

Hope this anniversary of the day you were born is a grait one... and that you will have many more !!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Thank you soo much guys. Got a nice tag from my folks. I think these 2 looks just stunning together



AHEM!!! Your folks and me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby (22/1/14)

Happy birthday bru. Hope you have an awesome day...


----------



## Tom (22/1/14)

Happy Birthday Gizmo!


----------



## Andre (22/1/14)

Yip, happy birthday Gizmo. May the year ahead be the best ever.


----------



## RIEFY (22/1/14)

happy birthday dude enjoy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SVS1000 (22/1/14)

Happy Birthday bud. I hope you have a good one.


----------



## Riaz (22/1/14)

happy birthday bru

have a lekker one!!!


----------



## fred1sa (22/1/14)

Happy bday brother? Can we celebrate with five pawns for all members on the house?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (22/1/14)

fred1sa said:


> Happy bday brother? Can we celebrate with five pawns for all members on the house?


Yay, fred1sa is buying us all a round of Five Pawns. Thanks dude!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fred1sa (22/1/14)

Haha, well played.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (22/1/14)

Happy bday Giz, wishing you all the best for your business and personal endeavors in the coming year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/1/14)

Happy birthday chap , have a good one .


----------



## Space_Cowboy (22/1/14)

Happy bday @Gizmo ! May you see many more happy years ahead


----------



## Oupa (22/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Thank you soo much guys. Got a nice tag from my folks. I think these 2 looks just stunning together


 
Nice! Thought I was the only one colour coding my vape gear with my watches!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (22/1/14)

it was always my belief everyone should get a designer watch for their 50th birthdays....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (23/1/14)

Belated wishes @Gizmo. Thanks again for creating such a fabulous spot in cyber space!


----------



## The Golf (23/1/14)

Hey @Gizmo hope you have a super awesome day filled with special flavours and super special mods, Happy B-Day


----------

